# Armalaser RSS



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Any reviews out there???

I'm thinking of getting one for my XD9SC, but I haven't seen one yet, and my local dealer hasn't either.

Are they out? Anyone tested it yet?

I had an Armalaser on my old Kahr... and it ws good.

Jeff


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking at the LaserMax. Have you looked at them? CT looks bulky on the grips. Does the Armalaser change your choice of holster?


----------

